# -♡IGoPink 2015♡ - IASCA SOUND OFF & SOUND QUALITY 1x - 10/3 Palatine, IL



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*-♡IGoPink 2015♡ - IASCA SOUND OFF & SOUND QUALITY 1x - 10/3 Palatine, IL*

Get a start on your 2016 IASCA points....



> Great Clips - Deer Grove Centre
> 609 E Dundee Rd
> Palatine, Illinois 60074
> 
> ...



Facebook event page: https://www.facebook.com/events/1486569581660697/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: -♡IGoPink 2015♡ - IASCA SOUND OFF & SOUND QUALITY 1x - 10/3 Palatine, IL*

Bumping it up... Show is this weekend.


----------

